# Tonight I have lost my best friend



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Tonight Miffy died with me at the vets. I am so heart broken I will never forget her. I came home and she was so lifeless I rushed her straight to the vets, there was nothing more we could do she started gasping while they were injecting her with pain meds. This is such a shock to me she's always been so well I all ways thought she would live into her teens she was not yet 6


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

i am so sorry for your loss, R.I.P Miffy, she was a beautiful girl and I'm sure you gave her the best life possible (((((hugs)))))


----------



## Adam942 (Sep 22, 2011)

Poor baby... I'm so very sorry... What a horribly unexpected shock.

Big hugs thinking of you both x


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear this, run free at the bridge Miffy xx


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Miffy was such a beautiful bunny. RIP Miffy, binky free at Rainbow bridge xxx


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

So sorry for your loss, sweet dreams little one x


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

Oh hunny. I'm so sorry to hear this. BIG hugs. It's worse when it is such a shock as this. Bless you and thoughts with you


----------



## andrea84 (Aug 16, 2012)

im sorry for your loss,she was a beautiful bun,run free miffy


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

I am so, so sorry. You gave her the best life and were there for her right till the end, when Miffy needed you. What more could anyone do?

((((((((((((((((Big hugs)))))))))))))))), and binky free Miffy. XXX


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

So sorry Emzy 
Thoughts and hugs to you and George x
RIP Miffy


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

Sorry about Miffy.  I hope you and George are okay. xx


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2012)

I'm so sorry. I can see she was very pretty, and it must have been so shocking, so distressing. Did they tell you what it may have been?


----------



## Hel_79 (Jun 14, 2011)

So sorry to read your sad, sad news 
(((Hugs)))


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear about Miffy  Thinking of you at this awful time xXx

Binky free, Miffy, you were and always will be so loved :001_wub:


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. RIP Miffy.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

oh Emzy  I'm sorry to hear this, how sad... Miffy was so sweet, poor George


----------



## gem88 (Jun 2, 2012)

oh hun im so sorry  ((hugs))


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks for all your lovely words guy I knew you'd understand I'll try to fill u in a bit more when I'm feeling up to it still feeling so heartbroken


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Still feeling so empty

Thought you'd like this little video its quite old but its cheered me up a little



sorry the qualities a bit pants


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

beautiful Miffy


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Just thought I would fill you in a little now I am feeling a bit more normal. 

Over the last month I had notice Miffy was slowing down and showing her age. She would take the step up to the self rather than jumping the 2ft height. I checked her over well and her bones and joints were all fine she was binking madly like normal in her free range time. She was still always the first to great me as George is always a little slow being a bit lopsided. 

The week before she died I noticed she was eating well but a little slower than normal, her poos were ok and I was making sure she was eating while George had his eye washed. I was not concerned about her eating as being smaller than George she always ate slower. She was moulting a little what with the odd summer we had, the last 2 years she has had gut stasis in spring but she was ok this year. 

When I took her to the vets she had a temperature of 34C low for a rabbit her circulation was weak and her stomach was making normal sounds but a little doughy higher up. There were no lumps in her stomach or bladder, her teeth were perfect. She was giving up and her limbs were spreading out where she couldnt hold herself up. 

I agreed with the vets to give pain relief, fluids (the vet said she could give fluids into her stomach? as well as under her skin), oral antibiotics (as Miffy had previously had a nasty batril burn I didnt want her to have another), recovery food and biolapis (they dont stock fiberplex).
We discussed Xrays but she was really too weak to open up if they had shown anything. The vet made it clear to me that there was nothing more to offer her than palliative care. I said I wanted to take her home as there was nothing more they could do for her that I couldnt give her at home (we did discus putting her on a drip and keeping her in). They took her into a back room to warm up the fluids etc and a few minutes later they called me to come through quickly as she was gasping for air, the veterinary nurse was giving her oxygen by this time, I stroked my beautiful girl as her eyes widened and she passed. 

I still find myself crying, I am glad I was with her and didnt just find her dead but the whole experience was such a shock to me. 

I always imagined Miffy with me when I eventually buy a house. I got George for her, George has always been special so Ive never thought he would last longer than her. Miffy is being individually cremated and put into a small beach box, she will come with me until I have my own house and then she will be laid to rest under a tree. 

Thank you my beautiful girl for being my best friend you were such a character but always so loyal, I will love you forever.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

You have me welling up now Emzy, she was so loved and she knew it. I am glad you were with her, that would have made her feel safe.

How is George?

*Heidi*


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss. Big hugs xx


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks Heidi I've had a good cry tonight thinking about her, I miss her so much 

George is ok, he was fine the first week now he really seems to appreciate my company. His coat has gone quite dull despite me brushing him daily, I'm not sure if this is the start of his winter moult as its got colder at night or just that he never cleans himself, I will treat him with a pipet of advantage just incase its mites anyway. 

I am worming George for 28 days just incase, I will treat the wendy house with bleach at the suggested times. I will also use jays fluid and vikron inbetween just incase. I really think it was just her age and genetics though.

I will begin looking for a rescue female in a couple of weeks aged 4+ preferably small and friendly (apply within lol) to keep George company


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Good idea Emzy with the worming etc, can't be too safe really.

Its lovely that another rescue will get a great home with you, especially as you will be going for a "middle aged" sort of bunny who would be looked over.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks Jaxs *hugs* 

I know it'll feel good to take on an older rescue bun I just feel like nobunny will ever replace Miffy she was such a character always there to great me always snatching treats always having mad binking moments  always there for me


----------

